
Effective Testing with RSpec 3, Getting Real: Integration Specs - the-red-button
http://blog.travisspangle.com/effective-testing-with-rspec-3-getting-real-integration-specs/
======
the-red-button
Completed Part 2, building an application top-down testing! Excited to get
some use out of the bisect flag and learning more uses for meta-tags.

Appreciate any feedback.

